# Novice Lake Clinic



## boc123 (Apr 6, 2004)

This clinic is great for kids through adults who like the outdoors. 
The majority of our beginning students have never been in a kayak or have very little paddling experience. We take the beginner from the very basics up through the techniques needed for river kayaking. Novice and intermediate boaters are welcome to refresh their strokes and roll. This course (or a demonstration of equivalent ability) is a prerequisite for our river trips.
2 Evenings (4pm-7:30pm):
May 08 + May 09, 06
May 22 + May 23, 06
Jun 12 + Jun 13, 06
Jul 04 + Jul 05, 06
Jul 17 + Jul 18, 06
Jul 31 + Aug 01, 06
Aug 14 + Aug 15, 06

Weekends: 3 1/2 hours Sat. and Sun. (9am-12:30 or 1pm-4:30pm each day): 
Mornings:Apr 22 + Apr 23, 06May 06 + May 07, 06May 20 + May 21, 06Jun 10 + Jun 11, 06Jun 24 + Jun 25, 06Jul 08 + Jul 09, 06Jul 22 + Jul 23, 06Aug 05 + Aug 06, 06Aug 19 + Aug 20, 06	Afternoons:Apr 22 + Apr 23, 06May 06 + May 07, 06May 20 + May 21, 06Jun 10 + Jun 11, 06Jun 24 + Jun 25, 06Jul 08 + Jul 09, 06Jul 22 + Jul 23, 06Aug 05 + Aug 06, 06Aug 19 + Aug 20, 06
Intensive: (9am-4pm): 
Dates: (To sign up online, click on the trip/clinic of your choice.) 

Apr 28, 06	May 12, 06	May 27, 06
Jun 02, 06	Jun 16, 06	Jul 01, 06
Jul 14, 06	Jul 28, 06	Aug 11, 06
Aug 25, 06	Sep 02, 06 


Women only: Weekends: 3 1/2 hours Sat. and Sun. 
(9am-12:30 or 1pm-4:30pm each day): 
Mornings:May 06 + May 07, 06Jun 10 + Jun 11, 06Jul 08 + Jul 09, 06Aug 05 + Aug 06, 06	Afternoons:May 06 + May 07, 06Jun 10 + Jun 11, 06Jul 08 + Jul 09, 06Aug 05 + Aug 06, 06
Lake Clinic Fees all clinics:Cost: $99.00 Gear Rental Package: $20.00 3-Day Package Deal: Sign up for one of our river trips at the same time as any of these lake classes and save $29.00!


----------

